# Grizzly Bandsaw Sale



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

If you need one.... now is the time to do it


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I got that ad, too. Not a bad deal, but I wouldn't consider the Grizzly to be the "ultimate" bandsaw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

How about Delta ? ,, same thing Grizzly is painted green/white ,Delta is painted gray ...the norm........



====



Ralph Barker said:


> I got that ad, too. Not a bad deal, but I wouldn't consider the Grizzly to be the "ultimate" bandsaw.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd consider a *48"* bandsaw to be "The Ultimate". 

Although Delta is starting to return to U.S.-based manufacturing, I suspect both 14" bandsaws are manufactured in China, but I don't know for sure. Whether they are made to the same specs and of comparable materials is also an open question.

Personally, I have an old Delta Model 14, and an Inca 20" (Swedish made, now out of business), so I'm not looking for a new one myself.

For someone currently in the market, however, the Grizzly model on sale is certainly worth considering.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, ifin I had the $$$ right now, I'd be getting one. Always seems that the "sales" hit just when one doesn't have the cash flow.


----------

